# The way AEW keeps taking shots at WWE is cringe



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

It’s really cringe and sad at this point. They literally came out with an ad name dropping NXT. Copied the Britt Baker thing from NXT. Cody’s continuous lame shots, as well as the fact that Jericho is basically doing a new list, etc...This is really turning into another TNA


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

Leave.


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

Tilon said:


> Leave.


Nope. The company is getting more pathetic by the day


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

Whysoserious? said:


> Nope. The company is getting more pathetic by the day


Cool story, bro. Fucking pathetic. Where's the moderation around here?


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

Tilon said:


> Cool story, bro. Fucking pathetic. Where's the moderation around here?


Moderation for what? Me not liking what AEW is doing ?


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

The ad was cringe tbh. Idk how much of that is on AEW management and how much on TNT, but it looks pretty bad, especially since their demographic lead has been closing last 2 weeks and the actual numbers have been lower than NXT.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Who cares it's funny and crowd likes it.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

Whysoserious? said:


> Moderation for what? Me not liking what AEW is doing ?


Being a troll is generally not something people want in their forums. You're just here to cause trouble.

If the moderators care, that is.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

I am starting to think Whysoserious? is Vince McMahon incognito.
You obviously don't like AEW and all you do is bash the product in the Dynamite thread. Next Wednesday when you say you are going to quit watching (again) after the first match, do us a favor and turn it off.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Tilon said:


> Being a troll is generally not something people want in their forums. You're just here to cause trouble.
> 
> If the moderators care, that is.


@*Joshi Judas and I agree. Are there are now 3 trolls in the thread or is possible someone didn't like something in AEW? You're the only troll here. You completely dismiss any other viewpoint as if it's a joke.

To the OP, I felt similar. It didn't both me as much as you. They're direct competition and it didn't feel like a direct shoot against WWE, but rather acknowledgement. Considering many of the people in both companies are fucking, I feel it's very much wink, wink, nudge, nudge. 

Like Joshi said, it could be more TNT requesting the references. It does make the stakes of AEW's success feel more important.*


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Whysoserious? said:


> Moderation for what? Me not liking what AEW is doing ?


All you do is shit on it. That's why the Mods should clean up some of that same shit, but they don't. Most of these threads have the exact same statement to make, only with the topic changed. So, just carry on with your endless banter of how bad AEW is. And you've only been here a month. I can't wait until you're really good. Keep at it Tiger!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The constant begging not to turn the channel from JR was offputting and basically reminded the world of their bad rating last week over and over.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

First of all WWE put AEW wrestler on tv during their ppv. Like it or not but that's the first strike. Just imagine WWE fanboys would say it AEW put Peyton Royce on during Shawn Spears match or Renee Young on during Moxley match. So AEW has every right to poke fun at it if they want and it was funny.


Same thing goes with Jericho. First of all Jericho coming out with a list goes all the way back to WCW. So it's not even a WWE thing. As long as it was one week thing to tease Moxley match and set up Jungle Boy match. Well it's fine and fun one night thing. 


For someone with user name whysoserious. You sure as heck make big deal out of nothing. Neither of these things had major impact on the show to even consider it cringe. Relax pal, go get laid or something. Stop taking nothing so serious.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Well, Cody definitely should stop dropping digs at them in every single promo of his. Just keep doing your thing man, you don't need to do that. Jericho's list is his thing, it's fine. And I don't know about that Britt Baker stuff, can't bring myself to watch one single segment with her anymore. 

I have no problem with the announcers doing that, just don't shove it down our throats. Do it rarely, but strike to the point.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

The jokes are funny and the crowds always laugh. I see no problems here.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

AEW is slowly dying. All they can do is taking pathetic potshots at superior brands.


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

Jan.S.Gelz said:


> AEW is slowly dying. All they can do is taking pathetic potshots at superior brands.


Facts. I’m sure once it dies Mox and Jericho will beg to come back to the superior company


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

No one bitched about wwf and wcw taking constant shots at each other because people liked it. Now the internet is full of soft snowflakes that think they know whats up

Most people enjoy it and thats all that matters. 


Nothings gringe about making fun of someone doing soemt stupid and pointing it out. 

Should we just let promotions do lame things ? Thats why mocking it makes it reasonable


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

I don't have much of a problem with the little digs taken during the show. It was the AEW ad which mentioned stuff like "completely trounces NXT" which seems unnecessary af.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Jan.S.Gelz said:


> AEW is slowly dying. All they can do is taking pathetic potshots at superior brands.


Its dying because ratings are down.? Its normal for a new show to start off hot and cool down in terms of ratings. Thats not an indication its dying. They are still well above the projected ratings they had for themselves.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Tilon said:


> Being a troll is generally not something people want in their forums. You're just here to cause trouble.
> 
> If the moderators care, that is.


Bro stfu people are allowed to give negative opinions


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Its dying because ratings are down.? Its normal for a new show to start off hot and cool down in terms of ratings. Thats not an indication its dying. They are still well above the projected ratings they had for themselves.


Keep telling yourself that. The downward spiral is clear to see.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

TBH I think it's weird to watch a show you don't like every week. (but then here I am replying to a thread I don't like, so I should probably practice what I preach)


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Tilon said:


> Being a troll is generally not something people want in their forums. You're just here to cause trouble.
> 
> If the moderators care, that is.


I standby what I said, the prior was not trolling. But, Iwill admit when there is trolling. The below.



Jan.S.Gelz said:


> AEW is slowly dying. All they can do is taking pathetic potshots at superior brands.





Whysoserious? said:


> Facts. I’m sure once it dies Mox and Jericho will beg to come back to the superior company


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

"AEW slowly dying"


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Whysoserious? said:


> Nope. The company is getting more pathetic by the day


And so is every single one of your posts. If you were doing this on another set of forums, you’d be banned already. You just don’t know how to stop.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

All the same whiny bitches trying to get people banned or removed for any sort criticism of AEW do the same shit to the WWE. This forum isn't your safe space, stop being so whiny and sensitive.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

They mentioned WWE 3 times this week, the OP is right. Its like when the XFL kept mentioning the NFL.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Companies taking shots at each other has never been a big deal. It only matters when people are butthurt fanboys.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

The "Lexicon of Le Champion" isn't a shot at WWE. It's Jericho's thing that he came up with himself. Probably doesn't want to use "List of Jericho" since WWE are the real petty ones grasping at any chance they get to slam them with a lawsuit.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Poor billion dollar company being punched up.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Whysoserious? said:


> Facts. I’m sure once it dies Mox and Jericho will beg to come back to the superior company


Dude. I don't know how old you are, but WWE isn't even the superior to some of the worst times in its history.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Jan.S.Gelz said:


> AEW is slowly dying. All they can do is taking pathetic potshots at superior brands.


Smackdown lost a million on a week and did 800.00 a couple weeks ago. Vince better shut down the show now that he still can.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

RBrooks said:


> "AEW slowly dying"
> 
> View attachment 81020


Keep up that denial, fanboy.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Jan.S.Gelz said:


> Keep up that denial, fanboy.


Ok Boomer


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

The XL 2 said:


> All the same whiny bitches trying to get people banned or removed for any sort criticism of AEW do the same shit to the WWE. This forum isn't your safe space, stop being so whiny and sensitive.


Facts. AEW has sadly attracted the safe space crybabies. Get woke go broke



captainzombie said:


> And so is every single one of your posts. If you were doing this on another set of forums, you’d be banned already. You just don’t know how to stop.


Banned for what? Speaking facts? You’re right I don’t know how to stop.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

V-Trigger said:


> Ok Boomer


Try harder,


Whysoserious? said:


> Facts. AEW has sadly attracted the safe space crybabies. Get woke go broke
> 
> 
> 
> Banned for what? Speaking facts? You’re right I don’t know how to stop.


Fanboys getting triggered, mate. I think they know that AEW is in decline and now they're biting their Kenny pillows in rage.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TheAppler said:


> They mentioned WWE 3 times this week, the OP is right. Its like when the XFL kept mentioning the NFL.


I might have missed these. What did they say that was a shot?


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Whysoserious? said:


> Moderation for what? Me not liking what AEW is doing ?


YES. HOW DARE YOU TALK ABOUT ALL PETITE WRESTLING IN SUCH A WAY. MODS? MODS?! I WANT THIS THREAD TAKEN DOWN, DISGUSTING POSTER WHO CLEARLY IS AN UNCULTURED SWINE.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

shandcraig said:


> No one bitched about wwf and wcw taking constant shots at each other because people liked it. Now the internet is full of soft snowflakes that think they know whats up
> 
> Most people enjoy it and thats all that matters.
> 
> ...


I think the difference here is that they were actually at war, a war WCW was winning for over a year. AEW isn't even close, it's struggling to beat NXT, let alone the actual main shows. It feels like a chihuahua barking at a great dane. That being said, I personally enjoy the shit-talking between promotions. Though, I can understand why others might find it cringey.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Some fans may enjoy the shots at WWE (TNA did the same thing, who is laughing now) and some fans might be turned off on it, hopefully the digs at WWE phase out as they become more confident in their product.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

I like the shots. I loved it in the Attitude Era. Plus WWE is below trash and deserves much more than they have gotten.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Whysoserious? said:


> Facts. I’m sure once it dies Mox and Jericho will beg to come back to the superior company


 Are you Kevin Dunn? Do we have bucky beaver on wrestlingforum?


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

Jan.S.Gelz said:


> AEW is slowly dying. All they can do is taking pathetic potshots at superior brands.


Larger. Not superior.


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

Jericho's digs have always been outstanding. 

"Who wears a scarf?" You've gotta be a right boring twat not to enjoy that material. Beats "piss ant t-shirt company" by HHH at least.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

toon126 said:


> Jericho's digs have always been outstanding.
> 
> "Who wears a scarf?" You've gotta be a right boring twat not to enjoy that material. Beats "piss ant t-shirt company" by HHH at least.


I liked when Jericho said "We the people is dead and was created by bad creative" but it was the same creative that helped him come up with his "List of Jericho" and the person responsible was fired by WWE and works for AEW lol


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

I'm with you,OP,though honestly I didn't watch last night's show. I read the results and I didn't find anything worth watching. And Jericho is boring to be honest. There's only so many times I'm going to watch the same old Inner Circle segment and the same old jokes, just like there's only so many times I'm going to watch a lame WWE written shit segment starring Baron Corbin. And the what did they have in that segment, Jurassic Express!? Pass. 

People here like to instantly classify anyon who disses AEW a "WWE" guy and it's ONLY like "you're either a WWE guy or an AEW guy, with us or against us". 
But the thing is, this same old me who disses AEW for their roster and lame segments and shit Dynamite episode ALSO didn't watch Smackdown at all. Despite all his favs Roman/Ali/Gable/Cesaro/Nak/Sami/Ziggler being featured I STILL skipped, because of shit writing, shit Corbin segments, stale lame trash like New Day, women's wrestling, and an absolute joke of a champion like Bray Wyatt. 

So yeah, it doesn't matter, AEW, Smackdown, if the show is shit, I'm going to point it out and even enlist the reasons.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Whysoserious? said:


> It’s really cringe and sad at this point. They literally came out with an ad name dropping NXT. Copied the Britt Baker thing from NXT. Cody’s continuous lame shots, as well as the fact that Jericho is basically doing a new list, etc...This is really turning into another TNA


Shouldn't this be in the "WWE" section so you can elicit more false outrage & snowflakery?


----------



## Zbagint (Jul 25, 2018)

Seth Grimes said:


> YES. HOW DARE YOU TALK ABOUT ALL PETITE WRESTLING IN SUCH A WAY. MODS? MODS?! I WANT THIS THREAD TAKEN DOWN, DISGUSTING POSTER WHO CLEARLY IS AN UNCULTURED SWINE.


I like the smaller, high flying guys, but I must admit "All Petite Wrestling" is a pretty good play on words. Got a good laugh out of that.

As for the topic at hand, I think there is a right and wrong way to do it. Chris Jericho's Inner Circle promo was the right way. The crowd was hijacking the segment with the "We The People" chant and instead of just ignoring it like many would he fought back and IIRC, actually got them to stop. It was a creative and funny way to jab WWE and accomplished the goal to get the chant to stop. 

Cody Rhodes' "invisible wall" comment was the wrong way. Not only are you basically saying on air that your competitor (Who is very similar to you) is fake, but AEW has used that exact same concept multiple times every week and he looks like a complete moron for saying it. Not to mention, it's more of a wrestling trope than a WWE one. If you're going to take a shot at WWE, it should be sparingly and have value. That just struck me as them sitting down backstage and thinking "Hey how can we insult WWE?" It cameo ff incredibly desperate


----------



## kingfrass44 (Sep 19, 2019)

Zbagint said:


> I like the smaller, high flying guys, but I must admit "All Petite Wrestling" is a pretty good play on words. Got a good laugh out of that.
> 
> As for the topic at hand, I think there is a right and wrong way to do it. Chris Jericho's Inner Circle promo was the right way. The crowd was hijacking the segment with the "We The People" chant and instead of just ignoring it like many would he fought back and IIRC, actually got them to stop. It was a creative and funny way to jab WWE and accomplished the goal to get the chant to stop.
> 
> Cody Rhodes' "invisible wall" comment was the wrong way. Not only are you basically saying on air that your competitor (Who is very similar to you) is fake, but AEW has used that exact same concept multiple times every week and he looks like a complete moron for saying it. Not to mention, it's more of a wrestling trope than a WWE one. If you're going to take a shot at WWE, it should be sparingly and have value. That just struck me as them sitting down backstage and thinking "Hey how can we insult WWE?" It cameo ff incredibly desperate


WWE FANBOYS


Whysoserious? said:


> Facts. AEW has sadly attracted the safe space crybabies. Get woke go broke
> 
> 
> 
> Banned for what? Speaking facts? You’re right I don’t know how to stop.


It's not facts
This week will disappear you and wwe fans


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I hope they do it even more just so the haters keep crying.


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Cody’s crossroads comment made me lol. He was able to dig at WWE and MJF with one shot. Nice.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Zbagint said:


> I like the smaller, high flying guys, but I must admit "All Petite Wrestling" is a pretty good play on words. Got a good laugh out of that.


Yeah, I just use it cause it's funny, but it's not my original idea. The legend @TheDraw came up with this one


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

At least they're taking shots at a company that still exists.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Deathiscoming said:


> I'm with you,OP,though honestly I didn't watch last night's show. I read the results and I didn't find anything worth watching. And Jericho is boring to be honest. There's only so many times I'm going to watch the same old Inner Circle segment and the same old jokes, just like there's only so many times I'm going to watch a lame WWE written shit segment starring Baron Corbin. And the what did they have in that segment, Jurassic Express!? Pass.
> 
> People here like to instantly classify anyon who disses AEW a "WWE" guy and it's ONLY like "you're either a WWE guy or an AEW guy, with us or against us".
> But the thing is, this same old me who disses AEW for their roster and lame segments and shit Dynamite episode ALSO didn't watch Smackdown at all. Despite all his favs Roman/Ali/Gable/Cesaro/Nak/Sami/Ziggler being featured I STILL skipped, because of shit writing, shit Corbin segments, stale lame trash like New Day, women's wrestling, and an absolute joke of a champion like Bray Wyatt.
> ...


So it was a shit show that you didn't watch and just read a description of. Do you realise how retarded that sounds? You can't judge if a show was bad or not if you didn't actually watch it. You spent all that time writing that post without even thinking about the very first line you wrote?


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

RavishingRickRules said:


> So it was a shit show that you didn't watch and just read a description of. Do you realise how retarded that sounds? You can't judge if a show was bad or not if you didn't actually watch it. You spent all that time writing that post without even thinking about the very first line you wrote?


No, what's retarded is making an assumption that I do not know what the show was like based on having read the segments, performers, matches, Performers who I already watched in previous episodes and decided "not my cuppa" . 

Just like you don't actually have to try and eat POOP in order to disprove someone who retardedly believes(like you) "unless you try it, you don't know for sure it's disgusting". You dig?!

Having watched Jurassic express, female King Kong, Nyla Kong, Marko Stunt, Superkick Spammers aka Young Bucks and the rest of that shit roster the past 8 weeks, it'd be retarded to attempt to watch last night's show AGAIN. Notice the difference, jack.

So yeah just having read the results was enough that time. Shit show. Not gonna watch it until and unless they have a PAC/Omega/Page match on.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Deathiscoming said:


> No, what's retarded is making an assumption that I do not know what the show was like based on having read the segments, performers, matches. (Performers who I already watched in previous episodes and decided "not my cuppa" ).
> 
> Just like you don't actually have to try and eat POOP in order to disprove someone who retardedly believes(like you) "unless you try it, you don't know for sure it's disgusting". You dig?!
> 
> ...


As someone who never watched the show, your opinion on it is entirely invalid. Your analogies are retarded too (you seriously went with eating poop? Are you a preteen?) Here's a better one for you: Trying to say something is shit that you haven't even seen is like giving somebody a restaurant review that says "I've never eaten there, but it sucks because they serve asparagus and I've eaten that before and didn't like it." You see how stupid that is?


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

shandcraig said:


> No one bitched about wwf and wcw taking constant shots at each other because people liked it. Now the internet is full of soft snowflakes that think they know whats up


That’s because WCW was legitimate competition going head to head with WWF’s flagship show. 

AEW is struggling to match the ratings of WWE’s developmental C brand, yet taking shots at them like they are legitimate competition. It was cringey and desperate when TNA did it, and it’s cringey and desperate now. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

RavishingRickRules said:


> As someone who never watched the show, your opinion on it is entirely invalid. Your analogies are retarded too (you seriously went with eating poop? Are you a preteen?) Here's a better one for you: Trying to say something is shit that you haven't even seen is like giving somebody a restaurant review that says "I've never eaten there, but it sucks because they serve asparagus and I've eaten that before and didn't like it." You see how stupid that is?


I already stated I watched it all the past 8 weeks and decided I like PAC/Page/Omega but dislike most of whatever they put on. So I have to read results and see if there's any match or segment I'd want to see, just like I'd do with Smackdown or Raw.For instance, I may want to see a Moxley match but if it's against Darby Allin, I'll pass. Just reading the results would suffice in that case.

You're a wrestling fan and the POOP part offended you!? Mighty sorry! But hey, we had to endure Cena and Rock making poop jokes, the Vince kiss my ass club, DX...so I suppose my using POOP in an analogy can get a pass?

But pretty hypocritical when you're offended by and dismiss an analogy because it involves POOP, but fail to see why someone else may dismiss a show(that they gave 8-9 weeks a watch to) involving Jurassic express, Nyla Rose, superkick spammers and others.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Deathiscoming said:


> I already stated I watched it all the past 8 weeks an decided I like PAC/Page/Omega but dislike most of whatever they put on. So I have to read results and see if there's any match or segment I'd want to see, just like I'd do with Smackdown or Raw.
> 
> You're a wrestling fan and the POOP part offended you!? Mighty sorry! But hey, we had to endure Cena and Rock making poop jokes, the Vince kiss my ass club, DX...so I suppose my using POOP in an analogy can get a pass?


Where did I say it offended me? I just said it was a shit and childish analogy. I'm starting to see the problem, you're not that literate. Amazing that you think you can judge a show by reading when you can't actually read properly. Mental. For reference, your opinion is utterly worthless. Until you actually watch the show you're just criticising with no validation, basically, you're trolling.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

AEW are starting to come across like TNA 2010 - 2011 at this point, they are not in a position to take shots. I hated it when TNA did it with their shots at the Screw job and the Daniel Bryan firing and the Kennedy shoot promo, it comes across as petty and desperate, considering this was the company that said they wanted to be unique and different they sure do act like a jilted ex-lover.

AEW need to concentrate on their brand, a brand I am already starting to sour on. They got a great selection of talent, mostly in the upper card.

And before people start giving me shit like _"well they're a new company they haven't had a chance yet"_ can go give it a rest. Lucha Underground did more in their first 5 episodes than AEW have to this point... And Lucha Underground was only an hour long.


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

RavishingRickRules said:


> Where did I say it offended me? I just said it was a shit and childish analogy. I'm starting to see the problem, you're not that literate. Amazing that you think you can judge a show by reading when you can't actually read properly. Mental. For reference, your opinion is utterly worthless. Until you actually watch the show you're just criticising with no validation, basically, you're trolling.


When I've clearly stated that I've watched the previous episodes and you still claim "no you didn't" and "your opinion is invalid" it's pretty clear whose reading comprehension sucks or is otherwise blatantly disregarding the other person's POV. I have nothing to prove to someone like you until you read and grasp this basic difference:

A) Someone who NEVER watched AEW and then says they suck. (This person could be a troll)

B) Someone who watched the past 8 episodes and then formed an opinion that most of their roster sucks, and then began to read results from that point on.

In my initial post, I said "I read last night's results" and the show was shit, not, "I've never watched an AEW match/episode/segment, but they suck".

And you talk about literacy. Work on your comprehension and get back to me or troll elsewhere.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

ellthom said:


> And before people start giving me shit like _"well they're a new company they haven't had a chance yet"_ can go give it a rest. Lucha Underground did more in their first 5 episodes than AEW have to this point... And Lucha Underground was only an hour long.


LU never did AEW numbers. You just jumped the gun by a LOT.


----------



## Zbagint (Jul 25, 2018)

kingfrass44 said:


> WWE FANBOYS


 What exactly about what I said indicates I'm a WWE Fanboy? I haven't watched WWE in 10 years. I gave an objective analysis with reasoning on when it should and shouldn't be used. People like you are why people mock this forum. You add absolutely nothing to any conversation and short-circuit like a mentally handicapped child any time someone says something you don't like.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

V-Trigger said:


> LU never did AEW numbers. You just jumped the gun by a LOT.


Not talking about numbers, I am talking about personal interest and investment...

AEW started off well with Double of Nothing (PPV of the year btw), and their first three Dynamite episodes. but its been an uphill struggle for me to keep invested since then. If you are enjoying it fine. I do still enjoy some aspects of it so don;t think I am ragging too hard, but its slowly starting to become very meh.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

ellthom said:


> AEW are starting to come across like TNA 2010 - 2011 at this point, they are not in a position to take shots. I hated it when TNA did it with their shots at the Screw job and the Daniel Bryan firing and the Kennedy shoot promo, it comes across as petty and desperate, considering this was the company that said they wanted to be unique and different they sure do act like a jilted ex-lover.
> 
> AEW need to concentrate on their brand, a brand I am already starting to sour on. They got a great selection of talent, mostly in the upper card.
> 
> And before people start giving me shit like _"well they're a new company they haven't had a chance yet"_ can go give it a rest. Lucha Underground did more in their first 5 episodes than AEW have to this point... And Lucha Underground was only an hour long.


Oh please! Stop with your moral superiority (you are not the only one on this thread). AEW *is* concentrating on their own brand, in spite of WWE cynically counter programming it - the real act of being "petty and desperate". This and the dirty tricks and digs in the last six months from senior WWE staff dont give WWE fanboys the right to be outraged on a standard non offensive TNT commercial!


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

LongPig666 said:


> Oh please! Stop with your moral superiority (you are not the only one on this thread). AEW *is* concentrating on their own brand, in spite of WWE cynically counter programming it - the real act of being "petty and desperate". This and the dirty tricks and digs in the last six months from senior WWE staff dont give WWE fanboys the right to be outraged on a standard non offensive TNT commercial!


If I was acting with moral superiority I'd be telling you all how wrong you are. It's my opinion, you're free to disagree, you are not wrong to disagree either. But this is a forum, a place to share opinions and I'll share mine.

I can still be negative about a show I like, Not all of us are blind fanboys that hang into everything AEW do. If you wanted me sucking AEW's dick then tough shit I don't do that here.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Can we stop pretending that disliking pot shots at the competition is a real criticism? One,everyone knows WWE exists. Two, mentioning them in context is neither innately bad or good. Three, the only people who are distracted by those references are people so uptight about WWE getting picked on, they have a physical reaction to it. Four, the same people whining about it are probably the same people who were all on CM Punk's nuts during his "pipebomb" promo.

Anyway, not only is the whole thing overstated, it ignores the real benefit of a company on national tv being able to talk about WWE in this way. No longer is WWE criticism relegated to the internet, dirt sheets, or shoot interviews of angry former employees without a big platform. This is great in a world that used to consist of people who obviously had nothing bad to say about WWE only because they didn't want to burn bridges.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Deathiscoming said:


> When I've clearly stated that I've watched the previous episodes and you still claim "no you didn't" and "your opinion is invalid" it's pretty clear whose reading comprehension sucks or is otherwise blatantly disregarding the other person's POV. I have nothing to prove to someone like you until you read and grasp this basic difference:
> 
> A) Someone who NEVER watched AEW and then says they suck. (This person could be a troll)
> 
> ...


Previous shows are completely irrelevant to the quality of this one. How are you seriously not getting this? If you didn't watch the show, you can't comment on the quality of it as you haven't seen it. Done now you weird little person.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

And really who cares? Companies take shots at each other all the time. Pepsi and Coke, Nintendo and Sega, Sony and Nintendo, Marvel and DC, even LU took shots at WWE.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

It generates a small amount of publicity, the live crowd loves it, it's kinda funny, and from what I've seen the fanbase generally enjoys it when the company plays into the narrative that there's a war going on. So honestly, I see no harm in the little digs so long as they're not in bad taste or hateful: as was WCW's famously toxic dig at JR back in the day.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

ellthom said:


> Not talking about numbers, I am talking about personal interest and investment...


Then don't write it like a fact. If we go by numbers AEW gained more general interest/investment that LU ever did.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

V-Trigger said:


> Then don't write it like a fact. If we go by numbers AEW gained more general interest/investment that LU ever did.


Pin point me on this 'fact'. Because my opinions on AEW are nothing but opinions. Even if I saw something is shit, doesn't make it fact, its my opinion.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Eh, as long as they don't start doing "Billionaire Vince" sketches or having a tiny guy run around dressed as HHH (something TNA actually did once upon a time) then I'm okay with it.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

TripleG said:


> Eh, as long as they don't start doing "Billionaire Vince" sketches or having a tiny guy run around dressed as HHH (something TNA actually did once upon a time) then I'm okay with it.


If AEW hired Vince Russo, this would definitely be Marko Stunt's new gimmick


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

RavishingRickRules said:


> Previous shows are completely irrelevant to the quality of this one. How are you seriously not getting this? If you didn't watch the show, you can't comment on the quality of it as you haven't seen it. Done now you weird little personj


 Lmao "previous episodes are irrelevant to the quality of this one" . Like really?! That's one of the most moronic things I've read. A simple concept like when 80% of the actors/performers suck, it won't matter as long as episode 11 features the same 60-80% performers from episodes 1-10(aka Marko stunt, Nyla rose, young bucks, women wrestlers, Trent, and the list goes on. That statement clearly and effectively qualifies you as stupid, especially for someone with a big talk about being literate. And yeah you're the weird and dumb one when you refuse to understand a simple concept like once someone gets what a show is all about, they don't need to watch every episode just to reinforce their previous belief about that show I.e. Jurassic express, Marko stunt, Nyla Rose, young bucks being atrocious. Done with an obstinate and stupid person like you.
I'm actually shocked. How hard can it be for someone to understand that when a show's roster is filled with jabronis like Gillberg, santino marella, Hornswoggle, the fat chick thriller etc..it hardly matters if its episode 2 or 12. Unless if said jabronis are counteracted by an Austin, Rock or Kurt Angle.

And it's precisely the point I've been making (which you've been in complete denial of) that this episode of Dynamite was even WORSE than previous ones, as it didn't even have PAC, PAGE and Omega. Bah.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Its fun when both companies do it. WWE has stopped for a while now, so that kind of makes AEW like trolls. But then again, in terms of marketing its a guerrilla tactic, so its not completely unheard of.


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

captainzombie said:


> And so is every single one of your posts. If you were doing this on another set of forums, you’d be banned already. You just don’t know how to stop.





Deathiscoming said:


> I'm with you,OP,though honestly I didn't watch last night's show. I read the results and I didn't find anything worth watching. And Jericho is boring to be honest. There's only so many times I'm going to watch the same old Inner Circle segment and the same old jokes, just like there's only so many times I'm going to watch a lame WWE written shit segment starring Baron Corbin. And the what did they have in that segment, Jurassic Express!? Pass.
> 
> People here like to instantly classify anyon who disses AEW a "WWE" guy and it's ONLY like "you're either a WWE guy or an AEW guy, with us or against us".
> But the thing is, this same old me who disses AEW for their roster and lame segments and shit Dynamite episode ALSO didn't watch Smackdown at all. Despite all his favs Roman/Ali/Gable/Cesaro/Nak/Sami/Ziggler being featured I STILL skipped, because of shit writing, shit Corbin segments, stale lame trash like New Day, women's wrestling, and an absolute joke of a champion like Bray Wyatt.
> ...


Facts, after Moxley who will Jericho feud with? I crap on WWE for a lot of things too. AEW was going in the right direction at one point but now they are becoming TNA 2.0. They we’re supposed to just be an alternative, instead they bash the WWE every chance that they get. Now if their ratings were anywhere near the main shows then by all means take your shots but the fact of the matter is their ratings are nowhere near the main shows. I can’t find myself to enjoy a grown man calling himself jungle boy with another grown man calling himself Luchasaurus. Then an annoying midget like Stunt. Then you have pandering and cringe acts like Nyla Rose and Sonny Kiss. Also there’s way too many stables. Brandi Rhodes is also cringe.


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

Whysoserious? said:


> Facts, after Moxley who will Jericho feud with? I crap on WWE for a lot of things too. AEW was going in the right direction at one point but now they are becoming TNA 2.0. They we’re supposed to just be an alternative, instead they bash the WWE every chance that they get. Now if their ratings were anywhere near the main shows then by all means take your shots but the fact of the matter is their ratings are nowhere near the main shows.


And the ratings won't be increasing either. Just like you, I gave them a chance but after 11 or so episodes, I think I've gotten the picture and have learnt two things:

1)AEW fanboys are sensitive and daft and would disregard any criticism whatsoever and instantly label and classify us as trolls rather than admit facts. Quite a weird bunch.
2)AEW/Omega/Cody are gonna be massive failures based on who they've hired, the lack of clear vision of who they're catering to, hokey Cringy shit like Jurassic express, a trash roster, and finally even proceeding to hire MORE WOMEN despite it being a fact that women's wrestling sucks, isn't a draw etc.

They've already lost me, as almost 90% of their roster/show sucks. I'm not giving them any more chances.

Of course WWE isn't the best it can be but at least I can enjoy a Drew Mcintyre or Roman Reigns match than having to see Darby Allin/Young Bucks/Trent/Orange Cassidy.

EDIT:- I feel somehow Kenny Omega is fucking dumb if he thinks he's helping AEW by sacrificing his own TV time and giving it to his Japanese women or women's wrestlers in general. They've even hired some Melanie Cruz. As if that'll put butts in seats. Absolutely stupid.

How does he not see, very few people already like Cringy crap like Jurassic express, Cassidy, Darby Allin, and women's wrestling is a niche. By focussing on all these things instead of PAC/Omega/Page, they're going to lose whatever few people are giving them a chance. Most will either 1)switch to NxT, or 2)Give up Wednesdays and stick to Raw/SD/NJPW.


----------



## incomplete moron (Nov 28, 2019)

V-Trigger said:


> LU never did AEW numbers. You just jumped the gun by a LOT.


 it would do, maybe even bigger numbers,had they been on a major tv lol nice try



Deathiscoming said:


> Lmao "previous episodes are irrelevant to the quality of this one" . Like really?! That's one of the most moronic things I've read. A simple concept like when 80% of the actors/performers suck, it won't matter as long as episode 11 features the same 60-80% performers from episodes 1-10(aka Marko stunt, Nyla rose, young bucks, women wrestlers, Trent, and the list goes on. That statement clearly and effectively qualifies you as stupid, especially for someone with a big talk about being literate. And yeah you're the weird and dumb one when you refuse to understand a simple concept like once someone gets what a show is all about, they don't need to watch every episode just to reinforce their previous belief about that show I.e. Jurassic express, Marko stunt, Nyla Rose, young bucks being atrocious. Done with an obstinate and stupid person like you.


rofl, I think he's trolling, he can't be THAT stupid :S


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Seth Grimes said:


> Yeah, I just use it cause it's funny, but it's not my original idea. The legend @TheDraw came up with this one


No he didn't lol. It was RVD who initially used it. Must admit, it's funny af though.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

The ad was a lot, but everything else was just funny as hell and people enjoy it.

HHH's massive ego pushed him to call it a "piss-ant company" at the Hall of Fame of all places, and then the WWE released that incredibly passive aggressive media release when AEW murdered NXT in its debut week. A little jab here and there is fair game from either side as far as I'm concerned. It's all very wink-wink, nudge-nudge anyway.

Jesus Christ, were people this soft in the 90's when WCW and the WWF took shots left and right at each other? Why be bothered by it at all unless you have some sort of stake in either company?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I mean WWE have fired a few shots as well. I hated the ad. That was just dumb as fuck imo. Also not a fan of the Britt thing but it is not a big deal. This site is the king of having people overreact to stuff.



Jan.S.Gelz said:


> Keep telling yourself that. The downward spiral is clear to see.


Expect the ratings went back up this week so this is wrong....


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

How the hell did AEW cultivate such a sensitive fan base? You literally can't criticize anything about the product without people saying "go back to WWE, troll".

I think the constant references to WWE are corny, it makes it seem like AEW has an inferiority complex.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

The only people who care are the ones whining about it online. Meanwhile, WWE counter-programmed a show that had its proceeds going to victims of gun violence, so I think that's probably about when AEW decided to just do whatever the fuck they want with regard to commenting on their competition.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

All Elite Wanking said:


> @*Joshi Judas and I agree. Are there are now 3 trolls in the thread or is possible someone didn't like something in AEW? You're the only troll here. You completely dismiss any other viewpoint as if it's a joke*


Absolute nonsense. I debate and question things here with people all the time. I just can't stand the LOL HOW LONG WILL THEY SURVIVE shit after a single episode, combined with a tone of voice that is obviously gloating about it.

I think people that are interested in the promotion should be posting here, not tribalist types that just want to stir the shit.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

I wish the shots would end of both sides, at the end of the day the fans should be happy having different shows they can watch, but having both companies trying to take shots at the other seems like they are trying to make the fans choose.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

All Elite Wanking said:


> I standby what I said, the prior was not trolling. But, Iwill admit when there is trolling. The below.


Which includes the person I was originally responding to. So in other words, I was right from the beginning. It's easy to spot trolls, they're 100% negative.

Any person with criticisms who actually follows AEW will have something positive to say or at least a decent tone of voice. When I see zero of any of that, it's a troll.

It works exceedingly well.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

reyfan said:


> I wish the shots would end of both sides, at the end of the day the fans should be happy having different shows they can watch, but having both companies trying to take shots at the other seems like they are trying to make the fans choose.


WWE is trying to make people choose. They have established shows with 2+ million and are using those stars and that airtime to push people to NXT. It very much is a David and Goliath situation. And the people gloating on the E side are just infuriating. Like they get paid from WWE being the big dog?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I don't mind digs at all, makes for good competition, the only thing that's weak about it imo is that Cody and friends initially just pushed the idea that AEW was just an alternative, not competition. I think most people knew they were going to compete, it's just natural to do so. They just shouldn't have tried to act like they weren't going to do that instead of pretending they were the 'nice kid' who didn't want to sling mud at the other kids. Be straight up with people.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Catalanotto said:


> I don't mind digs at all, makes for good competition, the only thing that's weak about it imo is that Cody and friends initially just pushed the idea that AEW was just an alternative, not competition. I think most people knew they were going to compete, it's just natural to do so. They just shouldn't have tried to act like they weren't going to do that instead of pretending they were the 'nice kid' who didn't want to sling mud at the other kids. Be straight up with people.


Incorrect. AEW had everything planned out prior to NXT becoming "important" to WWE, taking it off the network (and away from paying international customers and fans, only to be "gifted" by a spoiler filled 26-hour delay), to put it on the USA network because of course, there can't be any "sports entertainment" company other than WWE. Only then, did AEW have to push back. AEW didn't start anything.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Garty said:


> Incorrect. AEW had everything planned out prior to NXT becoming "important" to WWE, taking it off the network (and away from paying international customers and fans, only to be "gifted" by a spoiler filled 26-hour delay), to put it on the USA network because of course, there can't be any "sports entertainment" company other than WWE. Only then, did AEW have to push back. AEW didn't start anything.



I didn't say they started it, I was just saying that they came across as 'being the bigger man' and then they retaliated when they could have just said fuck it and ignored it.

Don't get me wrong, I don't have a problem with it, I enjoy some bickering and all, my "issue" (if you want to call it that, it's not even that big a deal lol) is that they participated when they seemed to want to be the more mature brand.

It's a tiny thing, anyway.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

HankHill_85 said:


> The ad was a lot, but everything else was just funny as hell and people enjoy it.
> 
> HHH's massive ego pushed him to call it a "piss-ant company" at the Hall of Fame of all places, and then the WWE released that incredibly passive aggressive media release when AEW murdered NXT in its debut week. A little jab here and there is fair game from either side as far as I'm concerned. It's all very wink-wink, nudge-nudge anyway.
> 
> Jesus Christ, were people this soft in the 90's when WCW and the WWF took shots left and right at each other? Why be bothered by it at all unless you have some sort of stake in either company?


As much as I disagree a lot with the original poster, in some ways he has a point. On the flip side though, HHH really did say some bullshit about AEW at the HOF especially talking shit to Billy Gunn. At this point like you said, who cares and people are so damn soft. I hope that AEW keeps kicking NXT's ass each week, probably giving Vince the fits and then it just falls down on H.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

The Britt thing was funny and clever. I don't see how anyone can be offended by that. Some people are just way too sensitive these days. It doesn't take much to trigger someone.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Why is this utter fucking dick head still allowed to post in this section?


----------



## Major24 (Oct 10, 2019)

Who the hell cares. Anyone complaining about this just need to nitpick to find something to complain about.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

I've finally watched the full show, and you know that Cody dig was actually pretty funny. Nothing to be disappointed about.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

I find their shots enjoyable, I mean why not. As long as you’re not trying to be WWE then it’s ok. WCW and WWF use to take shots all the time. NWO was a great success because people thought the WWF were invading WCW.

What AEW needs to learn to do is become a WCW 2.0 back when they were good and avoid becoming TNA 2.0 when it was bad. They need to learn how to build hype and intrigue again because right now it’s severely lacking. Study the rise of NWO, Sting and Goldberg. Learn from it and try to create magic. Stop coming up with stupid gimmicks.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

And boom they won the ratings this week.


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

TheGreatBanana said:


> I find their shots enjoyable, I mean why not. As long as you’re not trying to be WWE then it’s ok. WCW and WWF use to take shots all the time. NWO was a great success because people thought the WWF were invading WCW.
> 
> What AEW needs to learn to do is become a WCW 2.0 back when they were good and avoid becoming TNA 2.0 when it was bad. They need to learn how to build hype and intrigue again because right now it’s severely lacking. Study the rise of NWO, Sting and Goldberg. Learn from it and try to create magic. Stop coming up with stupid gimmicks.


Yep. This is precisely it. I've been following them since the debut episode in Oct2 and now all interest is dying based on their performers/roster, inconsistent booking (PAC, Page, Omega appear one week, then disappear, no continual build..), and weirdass/Cringy gimmicks and stuff. 

They need to create intrigue and replicate some of the good WCW(WCW 2.0 as you call it) stuff than TNA stuff(the culty Dark Order and Brandi stuff is reminiscent of Impact, and doesn't feel like quality programming in 2019).

If asshole Vince/WWE hadn't locked in(and completely misused or relegated the division to 205 live) so much talent even amongst the cruiserweights, AEW could've at least utilized guys like Ali, Buddy Murphy, a couple Mexican/lucha guys and others and recreated the cruiserweight division, a sort of USP. Why bother with women's wrestling when the WWE/NxT have already loaded up on it and it's still not paying huge dividends. Both women, and cruiserweights are a niche. But a Ali/Murphy/XYZ match against Fenix would go a far way into creating excitement. Especially as a staple 7-8 minute opener.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> How the hell did AEW cultivate such a sensitive fan base? You literally can't criticize anything about the product without people saying "go back to WWE, troll".
> 
> I think the constant references to WWE are corny, it makes it seem like AEW has an inferiority complex.


I though you were talking about the fed for a minute.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

the jokes are funny, the crowds pop, how it could make anyone feel anything more than that just shows you don't want to support AEW in the first place


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

If the crowds keep eating them they gonna still be there, dunno why people get annoyed unless you are a huge WWE fanboy it's not big deal.


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

I laughed at the fan holding the “Suck it Vince” sign a couple of shows ago lol.


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

domotime2 said:


> the jokes are funny, the crowds pop, how it could make anyone feel anything more than that just shows you don't want to support AEW in the first place


The jokes are definitely not funny. They are juvenile


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

New layout, same trolls.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Whysoserious? said:


> The jokes are definitely not funny. They are juvenile


I tihnk they're pretty funny. The WWE has been shitty for 15 years now, they're just saying the things we've all been saying for years. I mean, are you offended when Coke takes shots at pepsi? Or bud light takes shots at coors light?


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

Fuck WWE. AEW is doing a big disservice by even acknowledging them. Let them dissolve into oblivion.


----------



## Cult3 (May 9, 2016)

domotime2 said:


> the jokes are funny, the crowds pop, how it could make anyone feel anything more than that just shows you don't want to support AEW in the first place


The jokes have been terrible. Jericho could do it well, but Cody poorly delivering jokes that will come back to bite him on the ass is not working. Now their wrestlers have to fight each other outside of the ring every time someone is called out, right? Except didn't Swagger wuss out this week with Luchasaurus? I can't remember. These companies are wayyyyy more similar than any AEW fan will ever admit. The only thing setting them apart is Jericho


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

Cult3 said:


> The jokes have been terrible. Jericho could do it well, but Cody poorly delivering jokes that will come back to bite him on the ass is not working. Now their wrestlers have to fight each other outside of the ring every time someone is called out, right? Except didn't Swagger wuss out this week with Luchasaurus? I can't remember. These companies are wayyyyy more similar than any AEW fan will ever admit. The only thing setting them apart is Jericho


Cody is on, if not near, Jericho's level when it comes to promos with MJF not too far behind. Jokes are terrible? You must be one of those WWE marks who LOL'd when instead of Roman Reigns a muppet came out. Go watch your stupid bullshit.


----------



## Cult3 (May 9, 2016)

Gh0stFace said:


> Cody is on, if not near, Jericho's level when it comes to promos with MJF not too far behind. Jokes are terrible? You must be one of those WWE marks who LOL'd when instead of Roman Reigns a muppet came out. Go watch your stupid bullshit.


Cody has had one incredible promo, everything Jericho touches turns to gold. They're not on the same level. Go fuck yourself, mate. WWE comedy sucks too. You are the absolute worst type of fan on here. Instead of blaming criticisms on "WWE marks" why don't you take a step back and realize whatever the fuck AEW does isn't and hasn't been perfect. Take Cody's cock out of your mouth so you can have a proper conversation about this. It's an absolute fucking cop out argument by people who don't have a foot to stand on.


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

Gh0stFace said:


> must be





Cult3 said:


> Cody has had one incredible promo, everything Jericho touches turns to gold. They're not on the same level. Go fuck yourself, mate. WWE comedy sucks too. You are the absolute worst type of fan on here. Instead of blaming criticisms on "WWE marks" why don't you take a step back and realize whatever the fuck AEW does isn't and hasn't been perfect. Take Cody's cock out of your mouth so you can have a proper conversation about this. It's an absolute fucking cop out argument by people who don't have a foot to stand on.


LOL k mate.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

It's like some people can't stand the fact that AEW fans are...AEW fans.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Why do people keep crying about the competition? It's just a war, that's what it is. It's competition. Stop being afraid of a little hostility


----------



## Cult3 (May 9, 2016)

Jazminator said:


> It's like some people can't stand the fact that AEW fans are...AEW fans.


I am an AEW fan. The people on here who can't take a criticism without responding with "Go watch WWE" are called sycophants.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cody has been the most consistent with his promos. He speaks and commands attention. Jericho is obviously great with a sense of comedic timing and delivery, but as someone who isn’t really a fan of Cody, his promos THIS YEAR have consistently felt like they were coming from deep in the heart.


----------



## James Hurley (Oct 28, 2019)

WCW and TNA took shots at WWE but they fucked it up so fans are trained to think that firing a few shots is bad.


----------



## ImSumukh (Mar 26, 2016)

They have gone that far haven't they *facepalm

Still there's room for improvement.


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

Whysoserious? said:


> The jokes are definitely not funny. They are juvenile


Aw why so serious?


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

bdon said:


> Cody has been the most consistent with his promos. He speaks and commands attention. Jericho is obviously great with a sense of comedic timing and delivery, but as someone who isn’t really a fan of Cody, his promos THIS YEAR have consistently felt like they were coming from deep in the heart.


I didn't care much for Cody before AEW. But he's really won me over with his promos. Jericho, Cody & MJF are untouchable when it comes to promos.


----------

